# PIMO Plateau Briar Predrilled Kit



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

_I have this Beautiful piece of Plateau Briar...with the Bowl drilled and stem Inserted....I will post pictures of this project as I progress but here is my question????

I want to smoke it while I am Carving it (Not at the same time) so it will be broken in when I am finished. This is a large piece of Briar 6x4x2...I can't think of why this would hurt anything. Experienced pipe makers please advise!!

Drrgill_


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

drrgill said:


> _I have this Beautiful piece of Plateau Briar...with the Bowl drilled and stem Inserted....I will post pictures of this project as I progress but here is my question????
> 
> I want to smoke it while I am Carving it (Not at the same time) so it will be broken in when I am finished. This is a large piece of Briar 6x4x2...I can't think of why this would hurt anything. Experienced pipe makers please advise!!
> 
> Drrgill_


*First Photo!!!* Not a great photo will work on that!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

'Atsa big hunka wood ya got there, bro!, (Bet that's the first time you've heard a guy say that to ya!... I hope...).

Did you get PIMOs book along with it? Really good, basic info in it. There's also the Pipe Makers Forum, with alot of names you'll recognize in the industry, and DAN pipe has a "HOBBY INSTRUCTIONS CATALOG", (click on "hobby", and you're set), which has some good info as well.

I can't think of a reason that smoking it "early" would hurt, not accounting for any odd mishap you could do to damage the unprotected exterior, but I'd personally wait until the product is finished since there'll be ALOT of dust to deal with during the finishing stages, and you'll want to hold it "by the bowl" when you're working on it which wll get additional crud on your fingers, (not a big problem, but still...). If you plan on staining the wood you'll need to do this. Don't remember anyone else mentioning it.

Looking foward to the pics!

Scott"toofrigginbusy"M


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

if you are doing this as your first pipe i would like to make some suggestions. after you chose what the final shape is mark the hell out of the blank. diameter, bowl dimesions, depth, the curve from the bowl to the shank is crucial and leave yourself a ton of room. i doubt that the heat from the tobacco would make the briar expand too much but i have never tried it myself.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks Guys...I did get the PIMO book and I have been on the pipemakers forum very good info... Also I measure twice and cut once as my Father would say..you can always take more off... I have had 3... 1/4 bowls so far..My neighbor thought I was crazy smoking a pieceof wood as he put it.. have been busy so no progree so far.... I will post pictures after the first cut!

Drrgill


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

drrgill said:


> Thanks Guys...I did get the PIMO book and I have been on the pipemakers forum very good info... Also I measure twice and cut once as my Father would say..you can always take more off... I have had 3... 1/4 bowls so far..My neighbor thought I was crazy smoking a pieceof wood as he put it.. have been busy so no progree so far.... I will post pictures after the first cut!
> 
> Drrgill


*New PHOTO Pipe2*


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Photo 3 * Taking shape all work done so far with hand held Dremel tool. Going to Hand files next. All course sanding so far.

Drrgill


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*PHOTO 4*

*Latest Photos- All with hand Dremel tool....put some olive oil on it to get an Idea of how it will look. This will be sanded off durring the hand sanding...then the final stain will be redish orange.....Its called sunrise. Not going to take off much more wood I like the fat feel in my hand....also left the bottom flat so it can sit on a table....more pictures later in the week!

Drrgill*


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

drrgill said:


> *PHOTO 4*
> 
> *Latest Photos- All with hand Dremel tool....put some olive oil on it to get an Idea of how it will look. This will be sanded off durring the hand sanding...then the final stain will be redish orange.....Its called sunrise. Not going to take off much more wood I like the fat feel in my hand....also left the bottom flat so it can sit on a table....more pictures later in the week!
> 
> Drrgill*


That looks great man, Diebels/Outlaw ought to commission you to make some pipes for them!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey...nice looking pipe!


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Really looking nice!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Good God Gil, that is beautiful. Hope it is smoking well, can't wait to see it in person at the herf.

Joel


----------

